# Silver Fox gestation?



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm not sure if I'm just writing dates down wrong, but I just had my third Silver Fox kindling this week. I was off by 3 to 4 days on each one, having written the 12th as the due dates...I wrote down that they bred on September 12th. One kindled on the 15th and one was getting ready to last night, though I leave for work before light and didn't see if she'd had them yet. She WAS doing her worried high pitched "grizzle" sound this morning as I walked past to feed pigs (you know that sound they make when the bucks are chasing them and they're not happy about it? I am hoping she is ok but still, the gestation seemed to be almost 33 days with them.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Sounds like you wrote down the day to put the nest box in (Day 28) and then later took it for the kindling date (usually Day 30 - 32.) So this last one may be a bit late, but no reason to be alarmed because of that. Is she a first time momma? That could have been what the grizzling was about.


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

Mine usually go about day 32-33. I had a Rex doe go to day 35, but she's the only one who went that late.

I did have one I thought went early, but it turns out, I was thinking of the wrong doe that was due that week! Duh!


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

I was sure about the breeding date. They should have kindled on the 13th. One kindled on the 15th with 6 kits, and the other kindled on the 16th with 8 kits. The one who kindled on the 16th had 5 dead and one almost dead. It died yesterday sometime. There are two left. Maybe she had some trouble kindling. She was really agitated that late afternoon and evening. Anyhow, they both appear to be stellar moms. When I started pulling dead kits out of the second one's nest box, she bit the holy bejeesuz out of my forearm. Ay caramba it hurt.


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

You know, I did read something about sperm being viable for like 24-48 hours I think? Maybe the eggs didn't get fertilized right away or something?


----------



## Jmansteel (Jan 2, 2012)

I raise NZW as well as Silver Fox and it never fails, my Silver Fox take an extra 3-4 days to give birth. I thought I was losing my mind but sure enough it happens every time. I found out the hard way the first few times because I had ones that didn't pull any hair and so I thought they weren't pregnant. I pulled the box and found them with kits on the wire days later.  Live and Learn I guess. I'm hoping to have a silver fox kit last night and it will be day 35.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

My foxes kindled the same time as my NZ's. Some individual does tended to go longer consistently though, NZ or SF. So, perhaps its line based to some degree. I am not a 'lines' person so didn't track it well. Rarely would they go more than 32d.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I just mentioned on another thread that rabbits have a 31 to 33 day 
gestation period. Although I had some does that would wait until last hour of day 33. I have some breeding tips on my web page.
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/breedingtips.html


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Good Info, but this is a Old post-----the original poster posted about 9 years ago.


----------

